# New Bulking Diet - Your comments and advice...



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi Guys,

Im just about to start my new cycle for 10 weeks of test 400, deca and d bol. Below is my diet for the next 10 weeks. I thought I would paste it up here to get any comments and suggestions on it. My stats are im 24, 6ft 2", currently dropped to 255lb at around 10 - 12 % BF.

7am:

10 egg whites with 2 yolks scrambled

100g of oatmeal with 15g of protein powder and milk

5g creatine

5g glutamine

Vitamins

10am:

250g of chicken

250g of rice

11.30am:

Shake consisting of:

25g of whey

40g of oats

1pm:

250g of chicken

Large jacket potatoe

2.30pm:

Shake consisting of:

25g of whey

40g of oats

4pm:

250g of chicken

250g of rice

6pm:

Pre workout shake consiting of:

50g of whey

50g of maltodextrin

5g creatine

5g glutamine

8pm:

Post workout shake consisting of:

75g of whey

75g of maltodextrin

5g creatine

5g glutamine

10pm:

12 oz steak

200g of peas

Large jacket Potatoe

1am:

Shake consisting of:

50g of whey

Approx 5 litres of water throughout the day. I might add some more veg in somewhere.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Looks ok dude, but there is no Veg in there at all, need to get that sorted.

Your 7am feed is alot of food mate, id maybe change the eggs for 2 scoops for protein.

Check out my clean bulk diet i put up in a sticky in the food/diet/nutritional section

Geo


----------



## gymfreak182 (Jul 3, 2008)

yea add some green veg, broc and green bean all the way


----------



## irwit (Mar 29, 2007)

how about casein at the end of the day and at 1 am. slower release.


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

Some veg would be good and maybe swap a chicken meal for a fish meal. Obviously if you don't like fish then stick with the chook.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

bigmitch69 said:


> Some veg would be good and maybe swap a chicken meal for a fish meal. Obviously if you don't like fish then stick with the chook.


Sometimes I have fish instead of the steak. I would swap a chicken meal for a fish one but during the week when i work in the office it stinks it out! I guess I just eat the chicken for the conveinience and it works out cheaper then fish.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

gymfreak182 said:


> yea add some green veg, broc and green bean all the way


Ok sounds good. I will try and get a portion of greens into 2 of the chicken meals. Hopefully it wont bloat me too much.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Any reason for only 6 hours sleep?


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

invisiblekid said:


> Any reason for only 6 hours sleep?


I get abotu 8 to 8.5 hours sleep a night. I go to bed after my last meal at 10pm (sometimes 9.45pm), set my alarm for 1am to have a protein shake and then wake up about 6.15 to 6.30 every am


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

I'd rather stay asleep. I think uninterupted sleep would serve you better - JMO.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

invisiblekid said:


> I'd rather stay asleep. I think uninterupted sleep would serve you better - JMO.


Its not as bad as you think. My alarm goes off, i knock back the shake and by the time my head hits the pillow im asleep again.

Sometimes I get a little confused as last night I my alarm went off and i thought it was time to get up for work!!! lol


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

gymfreak182 said:


> yea add some green veg, broc and green bean all the way


Ive swapped my 4pm meal from chicken and rice to chicken and lots of green veg to trial. If I feel I can eat a little more I will add some more veg to another meal and also add the rice back to the 4pm meal.


----------



## biggaz1979 (May 13, 2008)

invisiblekid said:


> Any reason for only 6 hours sleep?


Was thinkin exactly the same thing lol.. That can't be good for you mate


----------



## biggaz1979 (May 13, 2008)

willsey4 said:


> Sometimes I get a little confused as last night I my alarm went off and i thought it was time to get up for work!!! lol


See now it would catch me out every feckin night, I have enough trouble getting to sleep in the first place for some reason, so if I tried that i'd be up till 3 again trying to get back to sleep. lol


----------



## Jay83 (Jul 9, 2008)

That looks like a good diet mate, if you add some veg itll be ideal!! In fact, I might eat that for a couple of weeks!! haha, im only 170lbs so itll be interesting to see how my body reacts!! Good luck with bulking mate, youre looking good in your avatar!!


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Jay83 said:


> That looks like a good diet mate, if you add some veg itll be ideal!! In fact, I might eat that for a couple of weeks!! haha, im only 170lbs so itll be interesting to see how my body reacts!! Good luck with bulking mate, youre looking good in your avatar!!


Cheers Jay, a long way to go yet though :-(


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

biggaz1979 said:


> See now it would catch me out every feckin night, I have enough trouble getting to sleep in the first place for some reason, so if I tried that i'd be up till 3 again trying to get back to sleep. lol


Its not as bad as you think. I'll be up for approx 2 minutes max and then straight back to sleep again. In an ideal world i would get casein, its just a lot more expensive and with all the supplements i have to buy along with the amount of food it all adds up. I have to budget it somewhere unfortunately


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Jay83 said:


> That looks like a good diet mate, if you add some veg itll be ideal!! In fact, I might eat that for a couple of weeks!! haha, im only 170lbs so itll be interesting to see how my body reacts!! Good luck with bulking mate, youre looking good in your avatar!!


It would be a load of food for someone at 170lbs mate. Use the meal plan, but adjust the portions. Add slowly otherwise there is a fair chance you'll add fat as well as muscle.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

invisiblekid said:


> I'd rather stay asleep. I think uninterupted sleep would serve you better - JMO.


I agree! Maybe put one out incase you need a p1ss or wake up, but setting an alarm to wake yourself up... :confused1: ....BUT...if you can do it, and your happy to, then go for it mukka.


----------



## oggy1992 (Aug 13, 2007)

im gunna try your diet out on a smaller scale


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Alter your ratios, there is too much protein in relation to fats and the fat spectrum is not on the favourable side..switch it over to more oils from fish and olive oil

The micronutrients in the diet are lower than they could be


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Lost Soul said:


> Alter your ratios, there is too much protein in relation to fats and the fat spectrum is not on the favourable side..switch it over to more oils from fish and olive oil
> 
> The micronutrients in the diet are lower than they could be


I do have fish every other night instead of steak cooked with some olive oil. Any other fats that you recommend I should get in my diet LS?


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Just an update :

Diet is going well, have stuck with it pretty good aswell. Has been 2 weeks now and have put on approx 8 lb so far.

Only thing I am finding now is I feel so bloated. I do not think my BF% is going up its just I feel like im pregnant!

Any suggestions or is it something I will have to stick with until after my 10 week bulking phase?


----------



## notorious1990 (Mar 10, 2008)

8 lbs in 2 weeks!!

thats a shed load of weight in 2 weeks!!

you sure you BF% hasnt moved?

Did you weight first thing in the morining?

Ben


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

notorious1990 said:


> 8 lbs in 2 weeks!!
> 
> thats a shed load of weight in 2 weeks!!
> 
> ...


I weigh myself every mon am after going to the toilet and before eating. I would be intrested to see how much of it is water for example as I have been on the d bol for the last 2 weeks.

I also dont know that the bloat i have from all the eating as added the weight on aswell. Maybe in another 2 weeks it will show clearer


----------



## notorious1990 (Mar 10, 2008)

probs water bloat from the d-bol mate

Ben


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

notorious1990 said:


> probs water bloat from the d-bol mate
> 
> Ben


8lb of water bloat! I hope there is some muscle being added somewhere or im going to be one fat git!

I suppose only time will tell


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

willsey4 said:


> Just an update :
> 
> Diet is going well, have stuck with it pretty good aswell. Has been 2 weeks now and have put on approx 8 lb so far.
> 
> ...


Udo's digestive enzymes.


----------



## billydowlingrei (Jul 22, 2008)

That's quite a hearty diet lol I'm interested in knowing how it continues to work out for you. 

I may try something similar, albeit with a little less weight gain in mind.

Billy


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

Is the rice uncooked weight? If not it doesnt look like such a big amount of food to me.

The 8lb will deffo be 90% at least be water, real weight gains dont happen that fast


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Con said:


> Is the rice uncooked weight? If not it doesnt look like such a big amount of food to me.
> 
> The 8lb will deffo be 90% at least be water, real weight gains dont happen that fast


Thats cooked rice. I dont think its that much food, just more i feel like im constantly eating. By the time i finish one meal the next thing i know is i got to eat or drink a shake again!


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Five-O said:


> I agree! Maybe put one out incase you need a p1ss or wake up, but setting an alarm to wake yourself up... :confused1: ....BUT...if you can do it, and your happy to, then go for it mukka.


I have changed it so i do not set my alarm. I think iut will be very rare for me not to wake up during the night to go to the toilet so i should be ok. I will see how it goes.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

250g of rice in one sitting? :confused1:


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

LloydOfGrimsby said:


> 250g of rice in one sitting? :confused1:


Cooked rice that is

And i have upped that to 350g of cooked rice


----------

